# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Ֆիթնես, շեյփինգ, պիլատես

## Ֆրեյա

Ֆիթնես նշանակում է առողջ մարմին, առողջություն, լավ առողջական վիջակ: Ֆիթնեսի վարժությունների նպատակն է մարդու մարմնին առողջ տեսք տալ եւ ամրապնդել առողջությունը, որն իրականացվում է վարժությունների եւ մարզումների միջոցով:

Շեյփինգը վարժությունների համակարգ է, որը թույլ է տալիս «մոդելավորել» մարմինը,  բերել այն ցանկալի տեսքի, ձև տալ, ազատվել թերություններից:

Պիլատեսը եւս վարժությունների համակարգ է հատուկ կատարման տեխնիկայով, որի նպատակն է ամրացնել մարմինը, մկանները դարձնել ուժեղ եւ ճկուն:

Այս երեքն էլ առաջարկում են որոշ չափով հայկական սպորտյին ակումբներում: 

Հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ ֆորումի անդամների կարծիքը, եթե հաճախել եք, ինչպիսի արդյունքներ է տվել:

Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքը մի քիչ հակասական է... Մանավանդ, Հայաստանում կասկածում եմ այս երեքի դասավանդման որակի վրա.... Հիմնականում նորաձևության հարց է, ակումբները ձգտում են առաջարկել ծառայությունը, բայց ով են մասնագետները, որտեղ են սովորել, ինչ որակավորում ունեն, շաաաա՜տ մեծ հարց է...

Մեկ էլ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ մի քանի վարժություն կարող են փոխարինել լիարժեք սպորտով զբաղվելուն- լող, վազք, հեծանիվ...

----------

Jarre (09.02.2011), Shah (10.02.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Պիլատեսը եւս վարժությունների համակարգ է հատուկ կատարման տեխնիկայով, որի նպատակն է ամրացնել մարմինը, մկանները դարձնել ուժեղ եւ ճկուն:
> 
> Այս երեքն էլ առաջարկում են որոշ չափով հայկական սպորտյին ակումբներում: 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ ֆորումի անդամների կարծիքը, եթե հաճախել եք, ինչպիսի արդյունքներ է տվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքը մի քիչ հակասական է... Մանավանդ, Հայաստանում կասկածում եմ այս երեքի դասավանդման որակի վրա.... Հիմնականում նորաձևության հարց է, ակումբները ձգտում են առաջարկել ծառայությունը, բայց ով են մասնագետները, որտեղ են սովորել, ինչ որակավորում ունեն, շաաաա՜տ մեծ հարց է...
> 
> Մեկ էլ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ մի քանի վարժություն կարող են փոխարինել լիարժեք սպորտով զբաղվելուն- լող, վազք, հեծանիվ...


Ես պիլատեսով եմ զբաղվել: ԲԱյց հենց դրա կենտրոն էր:
Դե ես ճկուն եմ վաշե ու էտ ընթացքում ավելի բացվեցի, հետո դե շնչառությունս էր շատ լավացել, էտ ինձ շատ էր պետք :Smile: 
Կայֆ է, որ զգում ես մկաներտ ոնց են ձգվում, ես տենց բաներ սիրում եմ, էտ 1 ժամ դասից հետո էներգիյաով լի էի լինում :Jpit: 
Դե ես հետո տունն էի էլի անում, բայց դե խմբով ավելի հավես էր ու չոտկի :Smile:  Հետո վարժություններ կան, որ դասատուն պահում է հատուկ, բացում, էտ իմ սիրածներն էին :Jpit:  Իսկ տունը օգնող չկա))))
Ես հլը էլի եմ ուզում գնալ:
19 պարապունքը 30 հազար էր :Smile:  Սայտը` http://lotus.am/

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես պիլատեսով եմ զբաղվել: ԲԱյց հենց դրա կենտրոն էր:
> Դե ես ճկուն եմ վաշե ու էտ ընթացքում ավելի բացվեցի, հետո դե շնչառությունս էր շատ լավացել, էտ ինձ շատ էր պետք
> Կայֆ է, որ զգում ես մկաներտ ոնց են ձգվում, ես տենց բաներ սիրում եմ, էտ 1 ժամ դասից հետո էներգիյաով լի էի լինում
> Դե ես հետո տունն էի էլի անում, բայց դե խմբով ավելի հավես էր ու չոտկի Հետո վարժություններ կան, որ դասատուն պահում է հատուկ, բացում, էտ իմ սիրածներն էին Իսկ տունը օգնող չկա))))
> Ես հլը էլի եմ ուզում գնալ:
> 19 պարապունքը 30 հազար էր Սայտը` http://lotus.am/


  :Jpit: ))))))
Մերսի, Կիտ  :Smile:  Ես ճիշտն ասած ֆիտնեսի տեղ եմ ման գալիս, բայց չեմ կարողանում գնտել...
Մի քիչ ավելի ինտենսիվ բան եմ ուզում, բայց շեյպինգ չեմ ուզում, շատ մի տեսակ... Սինդի Կրոֆորդի մարմինը ինձ չի ձգում  :Jpit: 

Հիմա ման եմ գալիս ինտերնետում, բացի օրանժ ֆիտնեսից, գոլդս ջիմից ու ֆեմինայից ուրիշ կենտորն չի գտնում...  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> ))))))
> Մերսի, Կիտ  Ես ճիշտն ասած ֆիտնեսի տեղ եմ ման գալիս, բայց չեմ կարողանում գնտել...
> Մի քիչ ավելի ինտենսիվ բան եմ ուզում, բայց շեյպինգ չեմ ուզում, շատ մի տեսակ... Սինդի Կրոֆորդի մարմինը ինձ չի ձգում 
> 
> Հիմա ման եմ գալիս ինտերնետում, բացի օրանժ ֆիտնեսից, գոլդս ջիմից ու ֆեմինայից ուրիշ կենտորն չի գտնում...


Դու էլ պիլատես գնա :Smile:

----------

